# Wall Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Stumbling across this small corner café in Surry Hills was a revelation. Very creative interior design utilising the most of a small narrow space. The bar area, made of cement, is wedged between the open front which gives pedestrian traffic the option of buying quality coffee from the pavement. A solid menu for food and good quality coffee- Genovase- Melbourne. Staff friendly and knowledgeable. A little difficult to find- although its reputation helps attract new punters.

More...


----------

